# where to you buy your stuff



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 13, 2005)

Just curious where everyone buys their hiking, skiing/riding, camping and backpacking gear.

For hiking and camping, since the wife and I both work for LL Bean tho I took this winter off to be in Vermont, they have generous employee discounts plus an amazing employee store(where some returns end up) and even a employee use room for canoes and trekking sleds which we use every year for our annual winter camping sojourn into Merck Forest near Dorset, Vt. 

For skiing stuff usually get them at ski swaps, usually sponsored by local ski clubs, in the fall. We recycle our old gear at the ski swaps as well.
We also get a few hiking things from Sierra Trading Post out of Cheyenne, Wyoming. Used to buy from REI but not anymore.


----------



## twigeater (Apr 13, 2005)

I loved that LLB discount, but I think I spent all of my paycheck there for the 1 year and 8 months I had the discount!
 

I buy from campmor, sierra trading post, cabela's...places like EMS when there's sales, and LLB when I need a 100% guarantee, like with boots.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 13, 2005)

Campmor a few times. Sierra trading post. Mostly EMS because I have so many around me - but only when they have sales or whenever I can sweet talk the hottie behind the register


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 13, 2005)

For skiing and other mountaineering products, I purchase mostly at Bob Skinner's Ski Shop in Sunapee NH, Campmor, CB Sports in Saratoga NY, EMS, LL Bean, REI, Rodgers Ski Shop in Lincoln NH & Sierra Trading Post...

I have frequented the Burke Sports Shop in Burke VT as well as other shops in Lincoln NH and when necessary the local mountain shop such as the Sugarloaf Ski Shop…


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2005)

for hiking and camping i frequent REI though i have been shopping online more for alternatives.  this season i discovered ebay for ski gear and i don't think i'll ever look back


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 13, 2005)

REI (especially with/for the rebate), Campmor, sometimes EMS, Skirack.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 13, 2005)

EMS, I bought a ton of stuff there when I worked for the company (would consider going back if I need to resupply all the gear.  Last worked there in 1998 & still have some stuff with tags on still    :blink: )

Bars I buy at Stop & shop when they are $1.00 or less each


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2005)

EMS, Strands and East Burke Sports for ski stuff, and other outlet stores.  Mainly EMS...real good prices, quality, service and locations.


----------



## Weary Wanderer (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi observer, I doubt you can get a definite answer from me. But yap, I'll give it a try: I usually get my either via internet order, or purchase something with discount from a friend of mine, who is gear instructor.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 22, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> this season i discovered ebay for ski gear and i don't think i'll ever look back


I haven't used Ebay for skiing, but got a good deal on some crampons this year. You can find some good quality , sometimes near new, used stuff on eBay. I'm trying to hit it more for my equipment.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Apr 24, 2005)

Surprised the MA crowd hasn't mentioned Hilton's.

Great place for deals.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah Tilton's Tent City. Years ago I bought a new tent (a discontinued model) for less than I could rent one elsewhere for a week. Had it more than 10 enjoyable years. I usually buy after comparing www.backcountry.com with www.Campmor.com. 

I like the Concord, NH EMS store as they have an early spring/returned merchandise sale. My recent fav deals were a TNF Polartec 300 jacket, list for $160, I scooped it up for $30. And a $30 dbl walled vacuum stainless steel thermos bottle for just $5. It bothers me to pay full retail price. I love sale prices!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2005)

Tilton's Tent City?  You mean Hilton's?  :wink:

Gotta love EMS.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, it's Hilton's Tent City. Tilton is the town down country from here.


----------



## HughK (Apr 26, 2005)

The Natick Outdoor Store, downtown Natick, MA has been a long standby. They have been around since way before the big box concept. Good pricing and selection, the place to go for fly fishing gear and they have an annual kayak/canoe sale, I think in May. 

Has anyone been to the New England Backbacker in Worcester?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 26, 2005)

Ebay and Campmor. :


----------



## Darwin (Apr 26, 2005)

what is all this crap that keeps poppin' up after posts :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: !


----------



## awf170 (Apr 26, 2005)

Darwin said:
			
		

> what is all this crap that keeps poppin' up after posts :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: !



http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4166

thats what your talking about right


----------



## pedxing (Apr 29, 2005)

Locally, Hilton's Tent City in Boston is great.  EMS and REI are useful, but mostly for sales, clearance and used gear.   Campmor is great. I watch some dealers on-line, like Campmor, Sierra Trading Post, Snowleopard LLBean, Northern Mountain Supply (esp.  http://www.northernmountain.com/killer.asp ) and Moosejaw.  When I lived in Concord NH, I kept a close watch on the LLBean outlet there.  Once in a while I found great deals there.  When in the Whites, I will check out IMS and Ragged Mountain. Some manufacturers have specials on used and demo equipment, I bought a Hilleberg Tent for Hilleberg.com's specials page.

EMS, btw, has a 20% off on everything in stock sale through Saturday (4/30/05).


----------

